# Dream Land Aqua Park



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh yeah, dont go there the first day of EID. Seemed like everyone in Dubai was there today. Was a good time though. Kids had a blast.

Oh and dont take SZ road there, once you get to Sharjah you have to take a major detour through the town that really sucks. Take E11.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Uh yeah, dont go there the first day of EID. Seemed like everyone in Dubai was there today. Was a good time though. Kids had a blast.
> 
> Oh and dont take SZ road there, once you get to Sharjah you have to take a major detour through the town that really sucks. Take E11.


E11 is SZR - you need to take E311 Emirates Road.....

However, I agree, having beenther a few times, it is so much better (but more basic) than the ones in Dubai.

And the girls........

Well

And they serve beer.....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ooops forgot the 3 infront of the 11. my bad.
oh and we left the kids section when we saw a turd float by.


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

With that last comment you're really selling the place to us.... Not!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

oh besides the turd it was fantastic.
it was just a nugget, not like a big 12 inch log. lol


----------

